# SOLVED: Netflix down?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Launches after splash screen, goes to either a dark screen out a light screen, but won't finish launching. Uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, etc.

Just me?

UPDATE 9/24/12: *Really SOLVED!* As of tonight (not sure when it happened exactly) Netflix is running on my Nexus w/the new UI and apps enabled in Accessibility. Hopefully the fix has rolled out or is rolling out everywhere.

SOLVED: Pool_Shark figured out the problem...Netflix won't launch currently if you have any apps enabled in Settings> Accessibility. We still need Netflix to fix this issue so we can have apps enabled apps in Accessibility and still use Netflix, but for now we have a work-around.



Pool_shark said:


> "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]For what it's worth, I figured out yesterday what the problem was with hanging on the white screen, and I was able to reproduce it at will.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any app that was given access under accessibility stopped Netflix from working. I tried it separately with both tasker and widget solid and each time I enabled them, Netflix stopped, when I disabled them, Netflix worked.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Even with the updated Netflix, enabling an app in accessibility still produces the white screen."


[/background]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in Thailand right now so it won't work for me now anyways, but have you tried updating/reinstalling silverlight?


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm thinking he meant the app for android

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xfanatic (Sep 5, 2012)

The comments in the play store complain about the recent update breaking the app. I haven't updated it on either of my devices because of that. May this is the issue you are having.

Allons-y


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. And yes, I'm talking about the Android app. 

It works on my wife's MAXX, so something odd is up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AOKP JB B2 and it works great for me...


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

App is working for me. Toro on Slimbean 2.4 and I am using the updated app. I have the prev version on TiBu.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I've tried the current version and 1.8.1, and both behave the same. I'm on an AOKP private, but stock, build. Looks like this...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I've tried the current version and 1.8.1, and both behave the same. I'm on an AOKP private, but stock, build. Looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 32439
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm on a build compiled from AOKP today with some cherry picks and it's working perfectly so not sure what's causing you to have this issue.


----------



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm getting the same thing. I just updated to aokp b2 and tried to un install and install netflix app to no avail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmm...two of us. You're on an official build, I'm on one I made. Weird.


----------



## bbernardini (Jul 12, 2011)

Same problem here, running latest Jellybro w/ Leankernel.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

[REMOVED]


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine is down too. I just checked. I'm on cm10 nightly. Worked 24 hours ago cuz I fell asleep using it lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Works fine jelly belly 7.3 using updated app









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Working fine on latest Xenon.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So we've got Netflix problems on AOKP, JellyBro, and CM10, not on a few others. I've changed from Franco to Imoseyon's kernel w/no improvement, so seems not to be kernel related.

Especially with it working one evening and then not the next day as psycho_maniac reported, this is looking like it could be a server-side issue that isn't ROM-specific.

There are a fair number of angry posts in the Netflix entry in the Play market, so this may be related to the issues that users are reported there.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Just tried cm10 as of 9/10 and aokp as of 9/7 (nandroid restores) does same thing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbernardini (Jul 12, 2011)

Although I hate that people are affected by this, I'm glad to know it's not just me. I accidentally did a fresh install of the latest Jellybro yesterday (still not sure how), and I thought the Netflix problem was somehow related to that.


----------



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

To the people its working for, are you using the app from the play store or are you side loading a different version?

I remember a while back there were multiple versions floating around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

solidspidey said:


> To the people its working for, are you using the app from the play store or are you side loading a different version?
> 
> I remember a while back there were multiple versions floating around.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


From App Store


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Weird that some have the updated app and it works great and some have it and no go. Stupid Netflix!!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Redflea said:


> So we've got Netflix problems on AOKP, JellyBro, and CM10, not on a few others. I've changed from Franco to Imoseyon's kernel w/no improvement, so seems not to be kernel related.
> 
> Especially with it working one evening and then not the next day as psycho_maniac reported, this is looking like it could be a server-side issue that isn't ROM-specific.
> 
> There are a fair number of angry posts in the Netflix entry in the Play market, so this may be related to the issues that users are reported there.


It's not working on the S3 running liquid beta 2, which has a lot of CM10 in it now. I know the S3 is not a Gnex, but just saying







I think it may have something to do with the latest update because it was working about 2 weeks ago, before updating.

It is working on my Gnex running Affinity, which is not heavily based on CM10.


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Well this is agrivating. Worked fine yesterday. Running AOKP with Franco Kernel.


----------



## solidspidey (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you guys think it might be a Flash problem maybe some versions of flash work and some dont?? I donno just throwing it out there.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't think the Netflix app uses Flash...at least I've never heard that.


----------



## Xfanatic (Sep 5, 2012)

It is working fine on my TouchPad.

Allons-y


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish I knew where the disconnect was. I fell back to a older version I had in Ti and it's doing the same thing. I'm trying to remember if I updated my ROM yesterday before or after this problem surfaced. That's the only other variable I can think of that changed on my NEXUS. I would hate to have to revert to a old nandroid just to test this but I will if I must I guess, just not right now...


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm on Slimbean with Franco 241.
It may be kernel related.
I am using the app store release.
*Working for me!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Now I did update Franco's kernel last night. went from 241 to 262.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I've tried Franco, Trinity, and Imoseyon kernels, didn't make any difference.


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Same issue. Just tried three different revisions of Franco's kernel and didn't make a difference.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw a tweet a week or so ago, from Steve Kondik (founder of CM) asking for a Netflix employee/developer to help him fix the incompatibility issues with Netflix & CM. So I'm guessing that relates to this?


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm on BB and have the same problem

Worked last night today nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Xfanatic (Sep 5, 2012)

Affinity and Franco GNex and CM9 TouchPad works fine for me.

Allons-y


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

I only have 4G right now, no wifi has anyone got it to work with mobile data?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Xfanatic (Sep 5, 2012)

mwest said:


> I only have 4G right now, no wifi has anyone got it to work with mobile data?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep

Allons-y


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mwest said:


> I only have 4G right now, no wifi has anyone got it to work with mobile data?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There's a setting in the new Netflix app for that - did you set it to work on both?


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok. I'm convinced it's on their end. I had a nandroid of AOKP containing Netflix that worked two days ago. Restored that ROM and get the same result. Login, black screen, grey screen, hang. I'm at a loss. I've tried everything I know to do. My wife is on a rooted stock ROM and it works fine. Mine, bupkis.


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

It was working for at least a few days after the update so I don't think that is the problem but I did not change any settings.

It also would not work today on my companies wifi.

I am also convinced its on their end I just think it's odd that not everyone is affected.



Redflea said:


> There's a setting in the new Netflix app for that - did you set it to work on both?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mwest (Aug 2, 2011)

I was able to successfully tether my touchpad to my phone sharing its 4G connection and netflix worked on my tablet.

At least I know it's not my account now.

So if you have a tablet and can tether maybe that will work for you as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Still not working on my phone. Anybody have ideas? Is it confirmed its on their side?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Still not working on my phone. Anybody have ideas? Is it confirmed its on their side?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No, since it works fine for some.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> No, since it works fine for some.


So what's the problem then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i was having the same issue on CM10 yesterday and AOKP build 2. all seems fine now but that was REALLY annoying.
tried to watch something during my lunch and got the white screen. so i worked through my lunch instead







worst lunch EVER!!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> So what's the problem then?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not sure what your problem is because it is working fine for me.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

FML, not working again for me. people that have it working, are you on WiFi? maybe thats the issue? i am on LTE with no WiFi available (thanks again work) and i NEED my breaking bad during lunch time


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> FML, not working again for me. people that have it working, are you on WiFi? maybe thats the issue? i am on LTE with no WiFi available (thanks again work) and i NEED my breaking bad during lunch time


Working on all 3G//LTE and wifi.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> FML, not working again for me. people that have it working, are you on WiFi? maybe thats the issue? i am on LTE with no WiFi available (thanks again work) and i NEED my breaking bad during lunch time












Works for me on LTE and wifi.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Not working for me on wifi or 4G...did a fresh build of AOKP this AM and that didn't change anything.


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

If this isn't resolved soon I'm switching to Amazon Prime.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Still not working. Anybody that its NOT working for have any idea why it stopped working all of a sudden. Thanks for all your replies saying it is working. That isn't helping. Smh. 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Still not working. Anybody that its NOT working for have any idea why it stopped working all of a sudden. Thanks for all your replies saying it is working. That isn't helping. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a different Rom just to see if it works. I suggest one that isn't so heavily based off of CM10. Try Affinity; that's what I'm using and Netflix works fine for me.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, tried a couple things for you.
1) Slimbean ROM w/Franco 241. NF working 3g/4g.
2) Slimbean ROM w/Franco 264. NF still working 3g and 4g.

I'm in SoCal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Try a different Rom just to see if it works. I suggest one that isn't so heavily based off of CM10. Try Affinity; that's what I'm using and Netflix works fine for me.


We've seen issues on ROMs closely tied to CM and not, and folks on the same ROMs have it working and not working, and folks who have it working and then not working on the same ROM, so I don't see anything that indicates this is ROM specific...


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

And how interesting...just started working again for me. Bizarre...

Launched Netflix and got a static screen showing navigation hints, overlayed on a screen shot of the app w/a Dismiss button...hit the Dismiss button and Netflix came up.

Exited and launched it again and it worked again...so at least for me things are working now.

Now change to ROM/kernel/anything between it working and not working, so I'd suggest just sit tight if it isn't working, I expect they'll get it going eventually for all of us again.

The UI is hugely improved...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Redflea said:


> And how interesting...just started working again for me. Bizarre...
> 
> Launched Netflix and got a static screen showing navigation hints, overlayed on a screen shot of the app w/a Dismiss button...hit the Dismiss button and Netflix came up.
> 
> ...


Yup same thing here. New UI is very nice and welcome. Seems MUCH smoother and quicker. Yay!

Weird how the UI changed without an app update though.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup. Working for me2. Very excited new ui will take some getting used to. Hope it has auto play on TV shows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

Working again. Whew!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL...we sound like a bunch of crack addicts who's dealer was away on vacation for a few days and just got back.

I use the Netflix app on my phone the most in the gym...gets me through the long slogs on the elliptical or treadmill. So for me it was a health issue. ;-)


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm stock rooted ics it's still the old version for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I use it when I get done with work. Watch a couple episodes while in bed so I fall asleep easier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This is hilarious, mine is broken again.

Netflix, are you doing this because you want to go out of business?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> This is hilarious, mine is broken again.
> 
> Netflix, are you doing this because you want to go out of business?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm kind of shocked they haven't yet with all the crap they pulled with their pricing.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine is broken again too. And I have proof it was working earlier. I took a screen shot of the new ui cuzbl I was shocked of the change lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Mine is broken again too. And I have proof it was working earlier. I took a screen shot of the new ui cuzbl I was shocked of the change lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't call Netflix...they'll tell you it was all in your mind, and the screen shot was created by alien beings conspiring w/the Amazon Prime team... ;-)


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine still works, but it's back to the old layout.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe trying to push the new layout and they are having problems?


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

For what it's worth, I figured out yesterday what the problem was with hanging on the white screen, and I was able to reproduce it at will.

Any app that was given access under accessibility stopped Netflix from working. I tried it separately with both tasker and widget solid and each time I enabled them, Netflix stopped, when I disabled them, Netflix worked.

Even with the updated Netflix, enabling an app in accessibility still produces the white screen.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

pool_shark said:


> For what it's worth, I figured out yesterday what the problem was with hanging on the white screen, and I was able to reproduce it at will.
> 
> Any app that was given access under accessibility stopped Netflix from working. I tried it separately with both tasker and widget solid and each time I enabled them, Netflix stopped, when I disabled them, Netflix worked.
> 
> Even with the updated Netflix, enabling an app in accessibility still produces the white screen.


Just confirmed this. Hope they fix this issue. I need to use tasker and light flow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Very interesting...I tried disabling Lightflow and Netflix launched to the old UI. Then I re-enabled Lightflow and it got stuck on the grey screen.

So bingo! Congrats, you've got something here. 

But...one odd issue - previously I had Lightflow enabled in accessibility when Netflix was working again for me yesterday, so that doesn't match up.

But the good news is looks like we have a work-around.

Have you sent an email or called Netflix to pass this on yet? Seems like pretty important info for them...


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> Just confirmed this. Hope they fix this issue. I need to use tasker and light flow.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can still use tasker without that access. I use it too.


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

Redflea said:


> Very interesting...I tried disabling Lightflow and Netflix launched to the old UI. Then I re-enabled Lightflow and it got stuck on the grey screen.
> 
> So bingo! Congrats, you've got something here.
> 
> ...


I did not contact them because tasker still works without that access being given, so I assumed it wasn't actually needed.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pool_shark said:


> I did not contact them because tasker still works without that access being given, so I assumed it wasn't actually needed.


Yeah...Lightflow won't work (as well as some other apps as well, I presume) so for those of us using them it's still a PITA to turn it on/off. I have a buddy at Netflix, I'll pass this info on to him.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

The only question I have is why use lightflow anyway when most roms allow you to control the LED light and color per application?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm on AOKP and haven't seen the options that lightflow has...specifically I have a setting in lightflow where the LED pulses amber when charging and below 90%, pulses green when it's over 90%. I find that very useful, I can plug my phone in and tell when it's just about fully charged w/out having to go over and wake it up and look.

In AOKP LED settings there is an option to show charging, but the LED just goes solid green and stays that way when charging...doesn't pulse, and doesn't allow me to configure different colors for different charge levels.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Can everyone on this thread who's had problems w/Netflix confirm whether they've had an app enabled in Accessibility?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I'm on AOKP and haven't seen the options that lightflow has...specifically I have a setting in lightflow where the LED pulses amber when charging and below 90%, pulses green when it's over 90%. I find that very useful, I can plug my phone in and tell when it's just about fully charged w/out having to go over and wake it up and look.
> 
> In AOKP LED settings there is an option to show charging, but the LED just goes solid green and stays that way when charging...doesn't pulse, and doesn't allow me to configure different colors for different charge levels.


 I guess I can kind of see that, but I also don't think it's a big deal to just turn on the screen and check. To each their own i suppose.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> I guess I can kind of see that, but I also don't think it's a big deal to just turn on the screen and check. To each their own i suppose.


It's not a big deal, it's a cool convenience for me to not have to walk across the room to check charge level of my phone when I'm otherwise involved.

And that's why we have chosen the mobile platform w/the highest level of customization, to each our own.


----------



## Smabbage (Jan 19, 2012)

pool_shark you rock! Disabled accessibility and netflix came up with out issue. Enabled and got the grey screen. This I can live with however, I think I'm going to keep Amazon Prime after the 30 day trial. Works like a champ in the stock browser. I'll keep Netflix for the wife and the set top appliances.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

pool_shark said:


> The only question I have is why use lightflow anyway when most roms allow you to control the LED light and color per application?


Thanks! But I still need light flow. I use it instead of the ROM settings because I like how light flow settings are set up, plus you can pick a color. None of this RGB bs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I updated the post title and OP to make it easier for others to find Pool Shark's work around...now Netflix needs to actually fix the issue. They have the information from this thread and hopefully will resolve this.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

anybody try calling netflix and telling them about this problem?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> anybody try calling netflix and telling them about this problem?


I've passed it on via a friend who works there...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! I hope its goes though. I understand there is a work around, but the thing I dont understand is when I updated Netflix it still worked, then all of a sudden it didnt work, then all of a sudden it did work. Thats weird as hell lol


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Update again - looks like a fix is rolling out or has rolled out. I've got the new UI w/apps enabled in Accessibility. So appears they have figured out the conflict and fixed whatever it was on the server side that was causing the problem - no app update required. 

I've asked my buddy to put in a request for a skip back and skip forward option next.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Update again - looks like a fix is rolling out or has rolled out. I've got the new UI w/apps enabled in Accessibility. So appears they have figured out the conflict and fixed whatever it was on the server side that was causing the problem - no app update required.
> 
> I've asked my buddy to put in a request for a skip back and skip forward option next.


Man, I got a response on the NewOnNetflix youtube channel asking what the problem was, problem is i slept all day and didnt get a chance to reply I was going to post a video of the problem and post it as a video reply showing how i have apps enabled in accessibility and when i turn them off the app all of a sudden works, but to my suprise as i was recording the video the damn app worked then i see here and you posted this lol. Thanks for the update.


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

Netflix app feature.

If your phone is on the same network as your PS3 and it has Netflix, you can select to watch something on your phone and it will ask you where you want to display it.
You can choose your PS3 and it will start playing there.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

That's cool, didn't know that. Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

If you use this "feature" on a TV does the next episode play by itself on your TV like its supposed to?


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't try that but I don't see why it wouldn't. It's basically just a Netflix remote for your PS3.

EDIT:
No, it does not.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks. Thats very strange that it isnt working. I would think it would being just a remote.


----------

